# Lycaste Shonan Beat (Alba)



## tomp (Apr 10, 2022)

Say after me: I love Lycaste!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2022)

Where did you get this?


----------



## tomp (Apr 10, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get this?


Cal Orchid in 2016


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2022)

Super nice! I need lessons on how to grow them, and to get some more.


----------



## tomp (Apr 15, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Super nice! I need lessons on how to grow them, and to get some more.


One tip, dont let them get dry, particularly when starting to bud as they seem to reflex even more.


----------



## JustinR (Apr 16, 2022)

Very nice, I think Lycaste are a bit underrated, don't see them that often.


----------



## abax (Apr 16, 2022)

Gorgeous flowers. Scented?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

lovely flower. Why the moss?


----------



## tomp (Apr 18, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> lovely flower. Why the moss?


I took the plant from the greenhouse on the coast (high relative humidity ) to my house further inland. I use the moss to help keep humidity up and the flowers from damaging each other during transport.


----------

